

Source Code in TV and Films - xvirk
http://moviecode.tumblr.com/?og=1

======
DannyBee
Some movies care, some don't. It's very hit or miss.

When The Internship was being filmed, I got asked numerous times for
appropriately licensed code for a given scene. They would tell me what the
scene was about, i would go and find code that made sense for it. You would
think nobody would care about that in a comedy.

Some of the bug fixing people are doing here and there (some was cut, some was
not) is actually me fixing bugs in the same code in vim. They wanted it to
look completely real.

Interestingly, the people i've worked with who have cared the most about
getting stuff right are actually the Silicon Valley (TV show) folks.

~~~
noir_lord
Silicon Valley is easily my favourite comedy and arguably favourite TV show of
the last few years.

I live in the North of the UK so I have no idea how accurate it is in terms of
culture but it certainly does a fantastic job on the technical accuracy.

~~~
DannyBee
They work with a ton of technical consultants. The number of legal things
they've went well into the weeds to get right was impressive.

------
jgrahamc
Funny to see my Tumblr get voted up on HN. Here's a Wired article explaining
the genesis: [http://www.wired.com/2014/01/movie-fake-
code/](http://www.wired.com/2014/01/movie-fake-code/)

I tried to follow its success with "Better Living Through Microcontrollers"
which didn't take off for some reason :-)

[http://bltuc.tumblr.com/](http://bltuc.tumblr.com/)

------
jfroma
I'm a software developer who likes to read conde but I must confese something
when i'm watching a sci-fi movie and some computer stuff/hack is shown I do
not pay much attention to that specific detail, I really like to believe the
lie of the movie.

I really enjoy to read these blogpost after the fact, about these easter eggs
and how someone figure out what is the conde shown and how unrelated to the
scene it is, but I don't do it during the movie just because I don't feel the
urge.

~~~
JupiterMoon
What is conde?

~~~
mikestew
I'm going to assume ESL and a typo when typing "code". That or autocorrect
gone wrong.

------
kozukumi
Join us at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/itsaunixsystem](http://www.reddit.com/r/itsaunixsystem)
for more like this :)

------
Vexs
As per the usual, there's a relevant xkcd.
[https://xkcd.com/1451/](https://xkcd.com/1451/)

Seeing any sort of code, hacking, programming or just about anything computer
related in movies is always interesting, I've always thought it would be an
interesting experiment to try and create a visual one-click method of
"hacking" movie style. The closest I've seen is zANTI, a phone app with fairly
basic MITM exploits, and stuff like shellshock- all of which can be done with
a couple buttons.

I mean, you can never get away from the versatility of a terminal, but
sometimes blinkenlights are cool.

------
outworlder
This one is interesting. It actually gives the appearance of having something
to do with the subject matter.

[http://moviecode.tumblr.com/post/80751023812/from-hack-
quant...](http://moviecode.tumblr.com/post/80751023812/from-hack-quantum-lisp-
that-appears-to-have)

~~~
Roodgorf
And whoever wrote it out took the time to follow syntax. Although I think this
is actually Scheme? Defining a function in Lisp is slightly different if I
recall.

~~~
outworlder
Also, Lisp dialects tend to use 'nil' for false and 't' for true. Schemes
usually use #f and #t

There's the convention of using "?" for predicates. Lisp usually would use
'p'. As in 'stress?' vs 'stress-p'

So yeah, most likely a form of Scheme. Which can be considered as a 'Lisp'
dialect, so not exactly wrong either.

------
vipul20
In Interstellar(2014 Movie), Matthew McConaughey chases an Indian Surveillance
drone and hacks it through his laptop in which, all the instructions were in
Sanskrit (It was a 1-2 second glimpse of the screen so don't know exactly what
was there or whether it was in Devnagari).

------
dbcooper
I'm a fan of "Access Main Computer File" \- a collection of fictional computer
interfaces from cinema.

[http://accessmaincomputerfile.net/](http://accessmaincomputerfile.net/)

~~~
omnibrain
[https://scifiinterfaces.wordpress.com/](https://scifiinterfaces.wordpress.com/)
is a blog dedicated to fictional computer interfaces.

------
ChrisArchitect
from the creator, a year ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7006317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7006317)

------
ytch
[http://hackoftheday.securitytube.net/2013/04/my-code-made-
it...](http://hackoftheday.securitytube.net/2013/04/my-code-made-it-to-
hollywood-movie.html)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5502878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5502878)

This is also an interesting story on this topic.

------
danparsonson
Not code exactly but I noticed this gem in the climactic scene of Elysium
(spoiler alert!):

[http://imgur.com/xZSnKro](http://imgur.com/xZSnKro)

During reboot, the space station flashes up a BIOS POST screen and detects the
four attached IDE devices :-)

(screen cap from [https://youtu.be/30BTQ6B4Y6M](https://youtu.be/30BTQ6B4Y6M))

------
Brajeshwar
Here is one from CSI:Cyber, "A Firmware that can burn printers." It is plain
HTML.

[https://twitter.com/brajeshwar/status/581169913412382720](https://twitter.com/brajeshwar/status/581169913412382720)

~~~
juliangregorian
It seems like CSI always has the most laughable faux code/terminology. I've
heard that writers have internal competitions to see who can get the most
ridiculous dialogue in, "gui interface in visual basic" etc.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The most amusing ones are where the submitter has stated how absurd the code
is for the situation. Like the Spanish Ministry of Culture video telling
people to become programmers, where complete jibberish (asdfghjkl kind of
thing) is being typed.

------
andypants
So few of these have syntax highlighting!

------
omnibrain
The first two seasons of Alias did a decent job in the depiction of computers,
computer use and code.

------
thomasfl
I miss more art projects using source code. Movies is one of the few
exceptions.

